# Smoking w/ a time crunch



## brque (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been trying to find time for my next smoke but shtuff keeps getting in the way.  I am determined to smoke saturday for dinner but will not be able to get the pit going till about 3:30 or 4:00pm. we have a few friends coming over to eat.  I can maybe push us back to 7:30 or 8:00 to eat.  Any suggestions? I wanted to do a few chickens and/or ribs but it seems that might be pushing it.  Fish maybe? or will i be forced to just fire up the grill again?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya might get away with a couple spatchcocked yardbirds. Get a couple smaller ones, and drop 'em in a weak brine before ya go to work. I say weak so as not to overbrine, as they'll be in there for 8 or so hours. Run the smoker up to 275 or better, prolly be a couple hours to the 170° mark.
Might also get away with some babybacks..they go pretty quick too.


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

I always forget about those buggers. Tasty too!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 10, 2008)

Good suggestions!

I like to smoke game hens. They cook pretty  fast since you can smoke them at higher temps.


----------



## gramason (Jan 10, 2008)

Meatloaf would be a good choice, or some chicken parts. Try a  fatty, or some abt's for an appetizer.


----------



## flash (Jan 10, 2008)

Chicken quarters would fit the bill.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 10, 2008)

Order pizza.............


----------



## brque (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for the ideas.  I think i'll throw several things on there and see what's done for dinner. (and keep the pizza on standby just in case!)


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 10, 2008)

Beer Can Chickens

2 hours or so at 275-300*


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 10, 2008)

Chicken 1/4's, a couple fatties , and some abt's. Dinner is served


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 10, 2008)

bbq bubba, I'll bring the brew.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 10, 2008)

All good suggestions! Good Luck with your smoke... lets see the quickie Qview...


----------



## big tex (Jan 10, 2008)

Careful with the abts they can stay with you for awhile


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 10, 2008)

Deal!!!


----------



## brque (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. With the time crunch, I decided to go with salmon, shrimp kabobs, and ABT's. Here's the pit getting warmed up (with the pup showing some interest)...



Here it is loaded up...I used Dutch's Maple Glaze for the salmon, crabmeat-cream cheese-garlic-onion in the abt's, and wrapped prosciutto around the shrimp with some peppers and onions...



Smoked for a couple hours at about 200* with lump charcoal and a little apple wood and here's the finished product...





The Salmon was fantastic...thanks for the recipe Dutch! These were my first ABT's and they were very good. The kabobs were not bad but could use some work.

All in all it was a great night!


----------



## brque (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. With the time crunch, I decided to go with salmon, shrimp kabobs, and ABT's. Here's the pit getting warmed up (with the pup showing some interest)...



Here it is loaded up...I used Dutch's Maple Glaze for the salmon, crabmeat-cream cheese-garlic-onion in the abt's, and wrapped prosciutto around the shrimp with some peppers and onions...



Smoked for a couple hours at about 200* with lump charcoal and a little apple wood and here's the finished product...





The Salmon was fantastic...thanks for the recipe Dutch! These were my first ABT's and they were very good. The kabobs were not bad but could use some work.

All in all it was a great night!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't go wrong with that line-up !!! congrats on a successful night


----------



## cman95 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks great. As a fall back you can always put your favorite rub on Spam. I'm not joking, I love the taste.


----------

